# placement of lightbar led on dump body



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

i am about to get a new Led Light bar for my dump body but i wasn't sure where i should put it. does it go on top of the dump body or on top of the cab? I have heard on the dump body. Vise-versa.

JUst so you know this is NOT my photo blah blah blah...... 
Also sorry the only one i could find was one with a salt spreader! I will be using a under tailgate type spreader.... w/ the dump body...


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

personally i dont have a dump but i would put the bar on the cab. and flashin LEDS on the back of the bed. just cause on the dump body when ya got the bed tilted it MIGHT not be as effective. just my own opinion


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Put it on the cab. Then some oval flashing leds in boxs on the back.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Great opinions/ideas Thx


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

go with the cab if you put it on the bed you have to run the wire all the way down the frame to the hinge point then all the way back up the bed to the cab guard. plus they seem to never last as long mounted up there.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

myself i would not spend the money on a bar for a dump truck, i would get a set of LED beacons or whelen Cubes and mount them on the dump body on each side as high and as wide as possible

example


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

put the light bar like this one is, so when the body is raised the bar stays level http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81815&page=2


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

2005_Sierra;799982 said:


> put the light bar like this one is, so when the body is raised the bar stays level http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81815&page=2


\

If i got one it would definitely be a mount like that. I would NEVER just set one on the top without a mount like that. Even if it was a magnet. hahaha. i would be flyin down the street that thing would be hangin from the cord


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i have never been a fan of the self leveling mount they rust out and freeze up. they were built for rotar beacons to keep the geers from binding. with newer led stuff the light is a wide output style also you loose 1/2 the side out put


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

mount it on the bed, better visibility and easy to run the wire though the hinge point plus you dount have to drill holes in your cab. i have some tir3's to mount on the back as well and with the rotators on top it works as a back up it one the the tir3 get's damaged.


----------

